

Am I Still Here? - anthonyrubin
http://www.orionmagazine.org/index.php/articles/article/4234

======
debt
I love that he calls his envious half "Z". The letter after every other
letter; even the lower case "z". Of course, there are numbers but screw 'em;
they are cold and calculating.

"Z" should be the last of his worries, but, first thing in the morning, it is
the first of his concerns. Start with "A" and work to "Z". This world; our
connected universe tells us to ignore our intuition and instinct and rely on
the "real" information.

Your son wants to know more about his grasshopper leg, but you're burnt out
with the web(a source of information greater than all libraries of the world,
past and present) because you relied so heavily on being informed by an
ultimately artificial world.

He's right. These moments, these thoughts; what do I know? why I am here? what
did I do today?, are recurring thoughts. Now, 200 years past and future,
they'll still be there. You're son or daughter, your wife, will not. The life
with them lasts only briefly in the grand theme of existence. The emotions and
joy or sadness felt only briefly. If you don't catch them like confetti in the
wind, you are lost. You will always be lost.

Start with "A" and work towards "Z".

~~~
potatolicious
Both the article and you have inspired me to ban digg and reddit from my
reading list. There are grander things in life than reading about yet more war
atrocities and political boondoggles.

------
pmarsh
I seem to know if I am still here, but not where I am going. When I think I
know where I'm going I could not tell you if I was still here.

------
cmos
And that is why I have an old school cell phone...

------
Raphael
I'd say it's at least 50-50.

